# PPCLI Officer POW  8 June 1944 Normandy



## Rifleman62 (22 Sep 2012)

Attached is a still from a German propaganda film dated (By whom?) 14 Jun 44.

I believe the film was after A, B, and C Coys of the RWpgRif were overrun by units of the 12th SS Panzer Div on 8 Jun 44 at Putot-en-Bessin. Coys were surrounded and captured by 1330 hrs. The Rifles lost 256 men killed, wounded and missing; 150 were taken prisoner.

Hundreds of captured Canadian and British officers and men where murdered in Normandy by the 12th SS, including fifty-eight RWpgRif. OC A Coy, Maj Hodge was one. 

I believe this group was not amongst the other group that were murdered. Over 100 of the prisoners were turned over to the German military police and arrived at the battalion command post of the 26th Panzergrenadier Regiment at Le Haut du Bosq that afternoon. This group is in this film.

A mixed group was strafed by P-51's at approx 1700 hrs, 11 Jun 44. Of the group of 250, several, including Rifles were killed or died of wounds.

Capt Gower MC, (second photo), OC B Coy is in this photo. He survived the war: landing on D Day, Putot-en-Bessin, the SS, POW, died when his Trans Canada Airlines (TCA, forerunner of Air Canada) plane hit Mount Slesse, British Columbia on 9 Dec 56.

*All this to say, who , why was a PPCLI officer with this group?*

One of our officers, along with others were sent to Italy to gain battle experience. One arrived in Italy wearing R Wpg Rif accoutrements, until set straight by the PPCLI Adjt. He never came back to the Rifles until the war was over. Exchanges were done.

See the 8 minute mark of this Youtube video from where the first POW photo is taken. Similarities include paybooks, filming Rifles personnel. See 8 min 13 Sec, 8:29 and 8:41 (Rifles POW’s)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzUR7X1a1P0


----------



## Ostrozac (22 Sep 2012)

Hard to tell from the picture, but that division patch appears to me to be of light colour, and therefore the 3rd Division patch, which is correct for the Normandy campaign, and it suggests that this man wasn't a recent arrival that simply hadn't switched accoutrements yet (the PPCLI at the time being in Italy with the 1st Division).

Balance of probability would be that he is from the Brigade or Divison staff, visiting the front for whatever reason when he was captured. I believe it was the practice of staff officers in WWII that they would wear the insignia of the last regiment they had served in, even if it was from a different brigade or division.


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Sep 2012)

A possible answer, and pure speculation, is that the Patricia officer was a liaison officer from brigade or division headquarters. I recall reading that on D Day a liaison officer from 7 Brigade HQ landed with battalion headquarters and travelled back and forth relaying messages as the rear link set had been destroyed/lost. Again, this is speculation, but is as good a starting point as any.


----------

